# Okay. Who has coldest temp.? Time frame. Thurs. 10pm - Sat. 10am. 1 rule. Picture of thermometer.



## Gasifier (Oct 28, 2011)

:coolgrin: How is the heat demand where you are? One rule. You need to post a picture of the thermometer.
And no, no temperatures from your freezer please. Just outside your house.  :lol: 
I know it won't be me, I am seeing 32 degrees on my back porch right now. 9:38PM Thursday 
But I will take my picture early in the morning when I get up. Hopefully 5:30 am.
Good luck. And have a good one.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 28, 2011)

Still pretty warm here... upper 20s at the coldest so far.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 28, 2011)

Its not even cutting season yet.......lol Leaves are still hanging.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 28, 2011)

You are right. Still pretty warm. I have a feeling there are some cold temperatures in the higher elevations though, and I think some of those guys up in Canada and Alaska will probably win. So how cold is it where you guys are? Here is mine. 28  Â°F on the back porch.


----------



## onetracker (Oct 28, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> You are right. Still pretty warm. I have a feeling there are some cold temperatures in the higher elevations though, and I think some of those guys up in Canada and Alaska will probably win. So how cold is it where you guys are? Here is mine. 28  Â°F on the back porch.



yes but how do we KNOW that this is not a photo from last year ??? ;-) 

this could be a fun thread come mid-winter...looking forward to readings from canada and alaska.
mine's a digital that displays indoors so i can show the difference between in and out....and the value of burning wood.


----------



## mayhem (Oct 28, 2011)

I saw 21 when I started my truck this morning, but I didn't bother taking a photo.


----------



## quads (Oct 28, 2011)

25 degrees this morning:


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 28, 2011)

no camera for pics...but we had 12f this a.m. fwiw.  its always a bit colder here in the river bottom (valley)

it'll get to the lo 40's today


----------



## bears12th (Oct 28, 2011)

No pic, but here in Eastern CT on the Long Island sound we got down to a chilly 31.5.  Calling for mixing snow/rain on Sat. with our first NorEaster.  Lets get this started.

 ;-P


----------



## Stax (Oct 28, 2011)

42 this morning, up to 48 now.  4 small splits running...76 inside.  We're supposed to get low 30's tomorrow with 3-6" of the white stuff.  I'll repost tomorrow.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 28, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> You are right. Still pretty warm. I have a feeling there are some cold temperatures in the higher elevations though, and I think some of those guys up in Canada and Alaska will probably win. So how cold is it where you guys are? Here is mine. 28  Â°F on the back porch.



Looks like last summers heat wave. %-P   Still pretty mild this am at 20f.
Stay warm gasser.


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just saw the thread so No pic but was -4 this mornign suppose to be -15 tonight so will hopefully get a pic it is sitting at 6 right now/


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just saw the thread so No pic but was -4 this mornign suppose to be -15 tonight so will hopefully get a pic it is sitting at 6 right now/


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here was a nice cool day last Feb......


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2011)

I am gonna have to bundle up before I go out. Down to 48F.


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> Here was a nice cool day last Feb......



You know it's cold when you are at the lower design limits of that thermometer. That's Antarctic temperature!


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Oct 28, 2011)

18 here this morning.


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 28, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> bsj425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That and the dial thermometer didn't factor in the 25+ mph winds there were then. Those temps aren't uncommon in mid Dec- late Feb. Oh and the fun part is I work outside for my job even when it is this cold what fun huh?


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 28, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I am gonna have to bundle up before I go out. Down to 48F.



Bundle up? 48 is beach weather up here put the flip flops and sunscreen on were heading to the lake!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad here either. Just went for a walk with the cat in the woods. But not in flip flops. The cat went barefoot though.

Our miserable weekend is gonna be because of cold rain.


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Oct 28, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> bsj425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just took me 10 full minutes of looking around for where the "ticking" sound was coming from before I realized it was sleet hitting the window.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2011)

spacecowboyIV said:
			
		

> It just took me 10 full minutes of looking around for where the "ticking" sound was coming from before I realized it was sleet hitting the window.



Yeah these guys give us grief every year. What they need to do is cut wood when it is 99 degrees and then skate on ice in the winter. That would calibrate their backsides.  ;-) 

My 898 foot downhill S-curved driveway is a real delight in a sleet or straight ice storm. They put a telephone pole at the outside of the first curve dropping off the hill.  >:-(


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 28, 2011)

MY delightful driveway


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Oct 28, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> these guys give us grief every year. What they need to do is cut wood when it is 99 degrees and then skate on ice in the winter. That would calibrate their backsides.  ;-)
> 
> My 898 foot downhill S-curved driveway is a real delight in a sleet or straight ice storm. They put a telephone pole at the outside of the first curve dropping off the hill.  >:-(



Amen on both counts, I am an Indiana transplant to Virginia:
I refuse to cut wood in the summer here.  I may not know Alaska cold, but Alaska doesn't know Virginia hot.  95 degrees and 95% humidity is like trying to breath with your head in a bowl of hot soup.

Also, give me the snow on flat ground any day.  A little bit of ice or snow on these hills and suddenly your 10 minute commute turns into steering a 1500 lb toboggan through a chute of cars off the road on both sides.  Fortunately I've gotten smart enough to wait until noon when its all melted .


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Oct 28, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> MY delightful driveway



Yikes! At least you've got some snow to slow you down before you hit the lake.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, if we have a couple storms with snow to plow up a snowbank before we get an ice storm. And that's the river/bay, not a lake. It's tidal salt water, stays open all winter


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 28, 2011)

One of the many things I've learned on this forum is that I don't want to live in Alaska.


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Oct 29, 2011)

Back to the title of the thread, i'm at 36 in VA.  First fire of the season has the temp up nicely


----------



## nate379 (Oct 29, 2011)

Eh it's not bad where I live.

It was pretty nice today, was in the mid 30s this afternoon though the sun was out and there was no wind so it felt much warmer.

If we hit -20* during the winter that is really about it.  The wind does suck though.  Last year I had NO snow in my yard for most of the winter... darn wind kept blowing it all across my driveway a few feet from the front of the garage.  Don't know why, but the nighbor to the right of me doesn't have that happen and his driveway is maybe 30ft from mine.


----------



## Dix (Oct 29, 2011)

bears12th said:
			
		

> No pic, but here in Eastern CT on the Long Island sound we got down to a chilly 31.5.  Calling for mixing snow/rain on Sat. with our first NorEaster.  Lets get this started.
> 
> ;-P



Yeah, I took Murph out this AM in flannels & a sweat shirt, big mistake


----------



## Dix (Oct 29, 2011)

Both stoves fired on "simmer". Just settling down the PE at 1/2 a load. 


Gonna be chilly at the museum tomorrow, pulled out the Under Armor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





They just put us in the "white, maybe" on News 12, WTF ?


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 29, 2011)

Theres the temp downtown. It is usually about 10-15 degrees colder out  here. Havent made it out yet this morning to get the temp here but will be shortly.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 29, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> Theres the temp downtown. It is usually about 10-15 degrees colder out  here. Havent made it out yet this morning to get the temp here but will be shortly.



Ding ding...and we have a winner!!


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 29, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> bsj425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay Gamma. Looks like bsj425 wins with the coldest temperature and picture of it this week! I will try to remember to post this thread each Thursday afternoon. If you guys don't see it by 6PM maybe someone could bring it up again for me. I think I we could go with the Thursday 10PM to Saturday 10AM every week through the winter. Should be interesting. Later. And have good one.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Oct 31, 2011)

It was on Wednesday, so slightly out of your timeframe, but up here it got down to 8.2 degrees... I'll post the pic. later... I'm too lazy to actually get up & take a picture of my weather station's temp. displays right now...


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Oct 31, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I am gonna have to bundle up before I go out. Down to 48F.



Suntanning weather! I don't think it's been 48 since mid-September up here...


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 31, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> One of the many things I've learned on this forum is that I don't want to live in Alaska.



+1


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Oct 31, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> One of the many things I've learned on this forum is that I don't want to live in Alaska.



How 'bout Montana? We're the coldest state outside of Alaska, holding the record low temp. for the lower 48 of -70F ! Doesn't that sound nice & warm?


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, getting chilly there snowleopard?


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 31, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> LOL, getting chilly there snowleopard?



No, it's great, it's all good.

Really.  

But could someone explain something to me?  What do people *do* to deserve living in a warm climate?


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, qualify that. Isn't anyplace warmer? LOL

In WA you have to prefer rust to tan. In CA it helps if you are a fruit or a nut and like to veg out.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 31, 2011)

What about the land of Oz?  NZ?  I don't notice any Kiwis posting pix of their thermies on this thread (so okay, it's summer there). Granted, there are many interesting ways to die Down Under, but freezing to death?  

Scratch that.  Googled "freezing to death in Australia" and got some hits.  Apparently things got pretty chilly in Perth last year. 


And found this engaging read as well: http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo...hen-Stupor--Then-the-Letting-Go.html?page=all


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll meet you in Hawaii and we can discuss this over Mai Tais.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> In WA you have to prefer rust to tan. In CA it helps if you are a fruit or a nut and like to veg out.



Or as Gallagher says:

"I call it Granola land. What ain't fruits and nuts is flakes."


----------



## Dix (Nov 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smoking the "Universal Joint" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Channeling my inner computer skills*


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 1, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> But could someone explain something to me?  What do people *do* to deserve living in a warm climate?



There's a penance.  Large centipedes in your shoes.  Sometimes in your bed.      Never step out of bed without the lights on in Hawaii.


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2011)

Have not experienced that yet in Hawaii, but that might just be the accommodations. It is a fertile country.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 1, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.  Right.  Forgot about that stuff. 

North Carolina: I turned on the light in a kitchen and thought I saw a mouse skittering across the floor.  It was a cockroach.  I am not making that up.  And possums.  Are they some kind of joke?  Naked rodents that may--or may not--be dead?   And bugs that live on your animals?   Snakes?  Really? Poisonous snakes?  Really really?  Chiggers?  ("What are chiggers?"  "My, you are new around here, aren't you?")  Ringworm?  

Wisconsin: waking up in the night with woodticks crawling around in bed?   And it gets dark at night in the summertime.  That's scary.  And weird.  How can you possibly get anything done if it's dark at night?  

Got it.  Warm climates like Hawaii and Wisconsin and North Carolina are for very brave people.  This is what people do to deserve to live there.  They are very brave.


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 3, 2011)

So what do I win... Again


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 3, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> So what do I win... Again



Holy crap! I think you will be the winner always!  :lol:


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 3, 2011)

It just keeps gettin colder by the hour...although this isn't really that cold for us I can tolerate up to about -35'no proble
But once it hits -40'and colder I start to get a little uncomfortable


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Nov 3, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> It just keeps gettin colder by the hour...although this isn't really that cold for us I can tolerate up to about -35'no proble
> But once it hits -40'and colder I start to get a little uncomfortable



Tell the kids to pack up their flip-flops and sunscreen.  Tomorrow is going to be a beach day at 19.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 3, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> So what do I win... Again



NO! You don't. You are not in the time frame yet!  :lol: So there. 

Dude, you are living in the wrong friggin place. What the ........! I also believe you will win every time. This post also reminds me why I do not want to live anywhere near where you live. We have a few weeks usually every year when it goes below -10 at night. Not to many years back we had several years in a row where we would have two weeks straight around -25 when I was working the midnight shift. Glad I no longer have to work the midnight shift, and damn glad we have not had those temps in a few years. I'm good with the -10 for the lowest.


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 3, 2011)

spacecowboyIV said:
			
		

> bsj425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need for sunscreen we only have a couple of hours of light now and we lose about 8 minutes a day so 16 minutes every sun up/ down cycle. Soon we will only have dusk for a few weeks  with the sun maybe popping over the hill tops for an hour or so.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 3, 2011)

No need for sunscreen we only have a couple of hours of light now and we lose about 8 minutes a day so 16 minutes every sun up/ down cycle. Soon we will only have dusk for a few weeks with the sun maybe popping over the hill tops for an hour or so. 


Oh,  my,  god. The only therapy for that little sunlight is a glass door on your fireplace or woodstove. Tell me you have one.

NEVERMIND. I GOOGLED YOUR WOODSTOVE. YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT. NICE!


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep huge glass door it's the main reason we got this stove! And no the northern lights beat the sun hands down any day!


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 4, 2011)

Can any of you beat bsj425? Out of curiosity, I am also interested in seeing pictures of the temps around the country(s) from you guys, even though you may not be able to compare to the guy who lives in conditions not suitable for most living things.


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 4, 2011)

I cant take ALL the credit there are 2 or 3 other forum members who live where I do so it is a shared suck between the 4 of us lol. And it's not Cold yet -35 colder for me is when it's really cold.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 6, 2011)

can't beat those North Pole temps yet... the coldest we've had so far is +3... hasn't even gotten below zero yet...


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 7, 2011)

HehHeh . . . my sister keeps trying to convince me to come up and visit her in the Winter . . . I always politely refuse . . . I figure if I want snow and cold I just have to wait for it a bit longer here in Maine.

On a side note though . . . I am hoping to visit her this Summer . . . she's moving to Wasilla and buying a house with actual running water and central heat . . . needless to say she's pretty excited.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done a year  60 miles north of Billings. We did not get the wood stove done until a week after Halloween. Running joke was: Jays so lazy the only thing he done for the winter was keeping that stove going. I had an 029 that didnt like the cold any better than I did, and a maul. No wood what so ever other than scraps off the cabin we where building. March came and I was out of there for good. We had so much time on our hands the stairs railing got carved into a wilderness Seine.


----------



## MishMouse (Nov 8, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> It just keeps gettin colder by the hour...although this isn't really that cold for us I can tolerate up to about -35'no proble
> But once it hits -40'and colder I start to get a little uncomfortable



Funny, on Thursday according to the forecast the low was supposed to be 7, but according to the pic it is -19.
I wonder why they do not update the forecasted temps when the current temp goes out of range?


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 9, 2011)

MishMouse said:
			
		

> bsj425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The temp changes so much the projected forcasts are NEVER right . Its not uncommon for the temp to change 40 degrese in a matter of hours. So you just go by whatever temp it is it sure is nice when the temp goes from -40 to 0 in a day or 2 makes you want to put the shorts on.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 9, 2011)

[duplicate post]


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 9, 2011)

Got down to +1 degree the other night... it's barely +5 degrees right now... tonights looking to be on track to be below zero


----------



## bogydave (Nov 11, 2011)

It was so cold here one day last winter, 
I was watching the train go by, a guy was peeing off the back of the train
Froze so fast the yellow icicle  jerked him right off the train. :lol:
No thermometer, but that' darn right cold. LOL


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 11, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

> Got down to +1 degree the other night... it's barely +5 degrees right now... tonights looking to be on track to be below zero



Dam Eric, that is to cold for this time of year. How are the fires burning for ya? Got any pics of your warmer going recently?


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 11, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Mt Ski Bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Gasifier said:
			
		

> Mt Ski Bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fires here! Unfortunately the small condo I live in doesn't have any wood-burning appliance... I think these condos used to have woodstoves in them, but the Owners Assosiation had them removed a long time ago due to liability concerns I think...   so for now, I am restricted to using electricity to stay warm


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 11, 2011)

No fires here! Unfortunately the small condo I live in doesnâ€™t have any wood-burning applianceâ€¦ I think these condos used to have woodstoves in them, but the Owners Assosiation had them removed a long time ago due to liability concerns I thinkâ€¦   so for now, I am restricted to using electricity to stay warm 

That is to bad. A wise decision on their part though. To many people out there that don't need to be burning fires inside, or outside, for that matter.  :lol:


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 11, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> No fires here! Unfortunately the small condo I live in doesnâ€™t have any wood-burning applianceâ€¦ I think these condos used to have woodstoves in them, but the Owners Assosiation had them removed a long time ago due to liability concerns I thinkâ€¦   so for now, I am restricted to using electricity to stay warm
> 
> That is to bad. A wise decision on their part though. To0 many people out there that don't need to be burning fires inside, or outside, for that matter.  :lol:



Still have outdoor fires on the plaza at the base of the ski slopes, & there is a bon-fire for almost every event down in the Town Center... people in ski towns like fire! :lol:


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 12, 2011)

Still have outdoor fires on the plaza at the base of the ski slopes, & there is a bon-fire for almost every event down in the Town Centerâ€¦ people in ski towns like fire!  

There you go. That is awesome. I just had a bon-fire in the back yard for anyone in the family who could make it. Not a bad turn out. I have a lot of brothers and sisters and they all have kids. So you never know who is going to show up when you send out the e-mail to all the brothers and sisters and parents.

I made up a crockpot of home made chili and the wife made up some johny cake. Then came the home made macaroni and cheese, chicken/broccoli alfredo, fresh Italian bread, brownies, chocolate chip cookies. And I had a cold beer. Okay, I had three cold beers.  ;-) Some of the advantages of having a bon-fire/family get together. I am still watching the bon-fire burning out there. It was cooling down pretty good out there. About 30 right now.


----------

